# Mechanic soap?



## ToniD (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to make a soap for my mechanic sons hands

Any suggestions for how to deal with the "always dirty"   look, without having it be totally skin abusive?


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 7, 2010)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12055

Just brows through this topic. Adding kerosene and pumice is supposed to work really well. Haven't had a chance of making it myself though  :wink:


----------



## kommon_sense (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not trying to be funny with this suggestion, but buy him a decent set of mechanics gloves.  If his gloves are old/dirty, then they are likely saturated in oil/fluids and his hands get filthy just putting the gloves on.  

I have to toss my gloves every few months and I'm just a shadetree mechanic.  I also use a very aggressive scrub brush that leaves my hands red 

As for the kerosene suggestion, keep in mind that dirty mechanics hands often have cuts.  I don't know if kerosene would irritate them.


----------



## ToniD (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that thread, dagmar!! excellent stuff.

So those are good questions kommon sense,   
(My son does not wear gloves, btw, but it was a good thought)

So,    anybody that has made mechanic soap....


Does the kerosene irritate cuts on hands?

It sounds really scary to add kerosene to a batch--what are the extra precautions, if any,  that should be taken?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 7, 2010)

I make a mechanic's soap that I use Pumice in along with a lot of conditioning oils including lanolin.  I use 2 oz Pumice for every pound of completed soap.  So for my 6 lb mold I am uses 12 oz Pumice.  I also use Tallow, OO, Cocoa Butter, Shea Butter, Lanolin & Castor oil.  The biggest problems for mechanics (my Grandfather, Uncle, Dad & brother were all mechanics) is that IF they can find something that cleans their hands it leaves them so raw and sore they can hardly stand it.  I don't use CO because it is highly cleansing which equals harsher.  You really need highly moisturizing/conditioning.

HTH


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 8, 2010)

A well balanced recipe including coconut oil should'nt be harsh at all.


----------



## kommon_sense (Apr 8, 2010)

What can be done to help lift the oil out of the skin?  I've found that wearing gloves was my only option (also cuts down on cuts).  Without them, I have to scrub my hands like mad and still end up with places where I just have to let the oil/grease wear off over a few days.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe you could try using some (non) petroleum jelly before you start working, or those 'invisable' gloves...


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 8, 2010)

I gave my brother a soap made with Coconut Oil, Rice Bran Oil & Olive Oil & containing black organic clay, Rosemary & Peppermint Oils + Glycerine & Titanium Dioxide. Lye discount is around 15%. He is raving about how it takes the grease off his hands. Better than Solvol (like a sand soap) he reckons and gentle on his hands although he said it stinks.  :wink:


----------



## xyxoxy (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't read the other thread so I don't know if it is mentioned... but coffee grinds make a good scrubby exfoliant. I've done a mechanics soap using that. I've also seen where many people use orange oil.

When my dad made soap back on the farm years ago they would sometimes add kerosene. But then they did lots of things on the farm that I wouldn't do


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2010)

Dagmar I agree and I use CO in most of my soap recipes.  For the ones that I make for highest conditioning I tend to use Tallow instead.  Even 100% CO with a high SF is a nice soap.....


----------



## donniej (Apr 8, 2010)

I've never been a mechanic by trade but I have done more than my fair share of wrenching.  Any soap at full sap will clean pretty well, soaps high in soft oils like soy or olive will make it less drying.  Adding glycerin will probably help too.  
You might also try adding borax.  While this might also make it more drying, I think it will help its cleaning.  

One of the big tricks to keeping your hands clean is keeping them moisturized.  If your hands are dry then the grease soaks into the skin.  If the skin is full of moisturizer then it won't soak up as much grease.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried replying on this before but the forum wouldn't let me :cry: 

lol, my brother-in-law is a die hard mechanic who refuses to wear gloves.  I gave him some soap with chamomile heads and ground oatmeal and he was really happy with it.  It didn't dry out his hands like those mechanic's products and it gets most of the grease off.


----------



## ToniD (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the great ideas and experience.    It is so good to hear some different options and ideas to go on.


----------

